# Behringer AMP for Mains



## vmaharaj (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi, I am not sure if I am in the right section but here goes. I would like to connect a power amp to my mains. What is the general feeling of the Shack about using any of the following amps, Behringer, EP1500 or EP 2000 or EPX 2000 for my front speakers.

I am using a Marantz as my pre-pro and have Polk RTi A7's as my mains. Also, which is better a class A/B amp or a Class H amp?

Thanks...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I run a pro amp, the Mackie FR 2500, for my mains and it works and sounds great. Pro amps have cooling fans that can be noisy though and if the amp will be close to your listening position it can be annoying. The fans can easily be changed for quieter models if you can't put the amp somewhwere out of the way.


----------



## vmaharaj (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. Are the Behringer amps mentioned ok for this sort of application? Will I need any sort of "signal boosters" or should it just be a direct connection from the pre-pro to the amp to the speakers and then run the Audyssey programme?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well it depends on what your pre-outs on your reciever output for voltage. Pro amps normally need at least 1.4v of input to work at their full potential so depending on what your pre-outs are rated at for voltage you might need to use something like the Samson s-convert to boost the signal to the amp. Most recievers use rca connections and most pro amps use xlr or 1/4 trs connectors but you can get adaptors at places like www.monoprice.com or music stores in your area. And the Behringer amps are well liked and are a good choice but spend some time and look around to see what appeals to you. If money is a big issue then the Behringer amps are thought of as good value. http://www.fastbrowsersearch.com/results/gogetit.aspx?fbsa=2&fbsl=3&fbsu=http%3a%2f%2fmtwb.infospace.com%2fclickserver%2f_iceUrlFlag%3d1%3frawURL%3dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.google.com%252Faclk%253Fsa%253DL%2526ai%253DClDpZi9vRSozXFMyYlQe1qfzvDcGuvlCbiZveC--1mpQJEAIgnvnLDCgFUM7xhyZgyZaEiYSk7A_IAQGqBB9P0O3boQL7qR-LunKPZk6l3hkE9E_kXuNKXx-TCqnG%2526num%253D2%2526sig%253DAGiWqtxHKFa5sPTxL0MvtTvFUKSeYKGg0A%2526q%253Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.rkdms.com%252Fredirect%25253Fc%25253D22237460%252526en%25253D1%252526cl%25253D28%252526u%25253Dhttp%2525253A%2525252F%2525252Fwww.sweetwater.com%2525252Fstore%2525252Fdetail%2525252FSConvert%2525252F%260%3d%261%3d0%264%3d64.106.240.195%265%3d68.116.171.155%269%3daa8ea0fc1ff3404781aced72404aca01%2610%3d1%2611%3dmtwb.full.v2.paid.tbar%2613%3dsearch%2614%3d245874%2615%3dmain-title%2617%3d2%2618%3d2%2619%3d1%2620%3d2%2621%3d0%2622%3d3EH3u8dg4bI%253D%2640%3dyqZEG%252FfnWzftIdAeF1jgLw%253D%253D%26_IceUrl%3dtrue&fbss=samson+s-convert


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

For mains I find the power of the EP2500 to be a bit excessive. I much prefer the A500 though they are suspect to QA issues.

If you need quiet and reliable look at Yamaha P series amps. 

If you want a great used deal. Look for QSC. They are widely used and sold by failing bands, bars, ect.

With the A500 you can use RCA connection, but what's the point in using a pro-amp if you don't use an 
EQ with it? You won't gain audible difference. Now if you are pushing your receiver to hard then I digress and recommend a power amp.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

What eq would be recommended for full-range with a proamp? bfd1124?


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Behringer Ultradrive Pro DCX2496..well it's the one i use anyway :innocent:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For an amp several of us use Samson amps as well and they also dont cost a huge amount. Most Samson servo amps also have both balanced and unbalanced inputs so very flexible. in fact the one I use doesn't even use fans to cool it as it convection cooled and never gets hot.


----------

